# Shimano Cassette Install on Zipp 404 FireCrest



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi All, 

About to install dura-ace 11-25 cassette on a new set of Zipp Firecrest 404 (beyond black) wheels.
Usually I would use a thin spacer between the hub and the cassette. However I believe that the hub that comes with new 404's is specifically 10-speed thus not requiring the spacer.

I've identified the hub as 188.
Technologies | 88/188 Hubs | Zipp - Speed Weaponry


Can anyone please confirm if the spacer is required? ( The shimano instructions stipulates the use of spacer on a 9-speed freehub body). However I think that new zipps come with 10-speed hub body.

Thanks


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

When you put the cassette on, you should be able to see if it needs it if there is play when you try to tighten it or not.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks forge55b.
I've tried installing the cassette with and without the 1mm spacer. In both cases the cassette tightens perfectly well. (no play). Obviously with the 1mm spacer the rear derauller alignment would be different but I am still unsure.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Forge is correct, no play once you tighten the cassette on then don't worry about it.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, you need the spacer. No ifs, ands, or buts...


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

I had the same question on some 2012 101's with a DA cassette. Talked to Zipp and was told not to install the spacer. Hubs have a built in spacer.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, but I am now even more confused.
MMinSC is certain that the spacer is required, while hamsey, having spoken to zipp support was told that no spacer is required.
Now, here how I understand this setup.....

Both zipp 101 and 404 use the same 188 free hub body.
From my (limited) understanding, this hub is designed for SRAM/Shimano 8/9/10 speed.
Both 8 & 9 speed cassettes are wider while 10 speed is narrower. If the spacer was indeed built-in to the hub, than neither 8 or 9 speed cassettes would fit, thus requiring different free hubs to suit.

So according to my logic, the spacer would be required, if indeed, this (188) free hub is designed to accept 8 & 9 speed cassettes. If it's specifically designed for 10 speed only, than hamsey would be correct.

Is my logic accurate here?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If the hub is "Sram compatible" it is a 9sp spline. So you use the 1mm spacer when fitting a Shimano 10sp cassette. But no spacer when using an Sram cassette.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks ericcm979.
The 188 free hub that comes with these wheels is advertised as Shimano and Sram compatible. 
So sounds like the spacer is required with shimano DA 10 speed hub.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

When I tested a pair of pre-production 404FC wheels, the Zipp rep told me to install the spacer, so I did.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks MMinSC.
I've installed the spacer and seems OK so far.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

For my two cents, I've never had a problem when using the spacer with any wheelset.

I have had problems where I have not used the spacer and the cassette initially seemed tight, but then loosened up.

So, I always use the spacer.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks JackDaniels.

Spacer is installed. All ok thus far..


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Going to give Zipp a call on this again today to find out. Will let you know how I made out. I did question it but was told no spacer.

I did a short ride on Sunday but have not checked to see if the cassette loosened up.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Just spoken to zipp online support, definitely needs 1mm spacer!


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

I too just spoke to zipp on the phone (different person) and was told that I do in fact need the 1mm spacer. Sorry for the misinformation but that is what I was told when I called them last week. Sad when forum members know more than customer service.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

no problems at all.
It's good that both of us have confirmed it!


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe this would explain the harmonics I was getting from the back of the bike on my last ride. Thought it was the brakes. I just put the spacer in and will see what happens.

Edit: Cassette was pretty easy to come off. I remember tightening it pretty good when I put it on.


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

did installing the spacer fix the problem?


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

vladt said:


> did installing the spacer fix the problem?


Have not had a chance to go for a ride yet. Saturday. Will post back with results.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Noise was from no spacer. Went 4 a ride today with the spacer installed. No harmonics and freewheel sounded normal. Wish I could remember the name of the guy who told me I did not need the spacer


----------



## vladt (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey hamsey,
sounds like both of us got this sorted!
Awesome.. I did about 140kms on the new zipps today - great set of wheels!
now all I need is a powermeter for a "complete" happiness.


----------

